# Mac version of Paint?



## peterthistle10 (Jan 3, 2006)

You know Paint, the very basic and free graphic editor that comes with Windows?

Is there a similar free verison I could download for OSX?


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jan 3, 2006)

try Graphic Convertor, which is already in your applications folder.  more of an image editor, it is still capable of image creation.  it's more powerful than paint, and apple ahs already paid for it for you so it's free.


----------



## peterthistle10 (Jan 3, 2006)

I dont have that software on my computer.  Do you mean this software:

http://mac.softpedia.com/get/Graphics/Graphic-Converter-X.shtml

It seems to be $30 to buy it.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jan 3, 2006)

ah.  how old is your mac?  it's been free installed-as-bundled software for a while now...


----------



## peterthistle10 (Jan 3, 2006)

Oh I see.  My Mac is only about 4 months old.  It might be on one of the CDs that came with it.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jan 3, 2006)

it should be on there then.  spotlight search for it.


----------



## fryke (Jan 3, 2006)

MacPaint was bundled with early Macs in the 80s, right?  ... Nah, that's not what you're talking about. I think Graphics Converter does what you're looking for, but of course it's not free - unless it's bundled with your computer (as has been said).

If it's _not_ bundled with your computer, you might find free (or almost free) applications that do similar things on versiontracker.com or macupdate.com ...


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Jan 3, 2006)

not on my mac either. 

I just had a quick search and came across the free paint app called ArtRage (download here). It's pretty good - take a look at the gallery of images created using ArtRage. wow!

It's one of the best-looking paint apps I've ever seen. very impressive. However, its features are somewhat limited. Depends what you're wanting to use it for I guess.

There's always GIMP, bit it's probably a lot more complex than what you're after (closer to Photoshop that Paint). Can be difficult to install also.


----------



## fryke (Jan 3, 2006)

It's a nice little app, ArtRage, but certainly not a replacement for MS Paint or Graphic Converter... GIMP might be too complicated... I'd go with Graphic Converter. For a while, you can use it for free without too much hassle.


----------



## dalibal (Jan 3, 2006)

In Appleworks 6 there's a program called painting.  There's also one called drawing.  I think this is what you're looking for.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jan 3, 2006)

it's nearly $100 though, and therefore not free.

off-topic: artrage is amazing!  it's so very accurate to real painting! it really is very very good, it's all in the detail....


----------

